# gf4-ti4600 and epox 8k7a

## rommel

anyone running this combination successfully...i also have a xp 2100+ running in the system and ocz-pc2400...but i think the issue i am having has to do with the video card adn mainboard....i have been trying to install gentoo on this system and at some point the video feed from the card stops....screen shuts off and i am forced to hard reboot...ofcorse i lose any progress of an install that has not completed...i ahve switched cards and am now installing using a gf3...so far no trouble.

any thoughts?

----------

## klieber

I would suspect nvidia's drivers more than anything.  Especially with bleeding-edge video cards, nvidia's drivers tend to have some stability problems.  (not as bad as ATI's, but that's a separate issue)

Have you tried using the standard, non-accelerated driver with the GF4?

--kurt

----------

## rommel

mmm...well its worse then that...it is doing it with the gf3 card now and there are no drivers for the card loaded yet....just finished another clean install of the base system....started an emerge for kde ,went running , came back and the screen was blank....monitor still on though but it would not resume and cntl-alt-del was not working either...i rebooted and havent done anything else with it...what was the bug that AMD had with linux....maybe it has something to do with that...i dont have another cpu right now to try but i think maybe its the 2100+....but i am not sure....its really annoying though....i will order a different board and cpu i guess and see what happens....maybe a p4 this time.

----------

## delta407

LOL. You're ordering a new motherboard and CPU just because you're having screen blanking problems?

----------

## pjp

 *delta407 wrote:*   

> LOL. You're ordering a new motherboard and CPU just because you're having screen blanking problems?

 Don't you buy a new car when your battery dies?

----------

## delta407

It's not dead, it's just sleeping.  :Wink: 

----------

## rommel

well instead of making fun of what i was saying how about a suggestion as to a FIX for the trouble.

----------

## klieber

 *klieber wrote:*   

> Have you tried using the standard, non-accelerated driver with the GF4?

 

...or the GF3?

--kurt

----------

## rommel

well i didnt think it was an issue witht the driver since its happening during the install....i.e. before any window environment....but its definately hardware related....not a linux thing...it started happening during post...screen begins to flicker adn then the text becomes garbled...this locks up the system if i just let it continue with out shutting down or restarting....but i'll figure it out ...i'll get some hardware so i can swap things out to see just what is causing the problem....right now i only have pentium stuff....but thanks for the suggestion kurt....i can rule out i think the monitor since it is able to display the output from another system (sony gdw-fm900) thats running gentoo....the monitor has two inputs and i can toggle between them...anyway...this all now has nothing to do with gentoo...lol...thanks again

ciao

----------

## klieber

That, sir, is not a problem.  That is an excuse to buy new toys.  :Smile: 

--kurt

----------

## rommel

well just to finish this off for good it was the power supply...a bad 5v rail ...got a new enermax and its been running for 24 hours without any issue

----------

